# School-Indian Vs British curriculum in UAE



## vasanth440

Dear Friends,

Good day to all. We have very recently moved to UAE and we both are working professionals(doctor/engineer). We have three years old daughter(by August 2016). 

We are in a big dilemma about choosing a school & curriculum for our daughter. We heard, there is a benchmark for the age limit to enrol in Indian school.

*Condition for KG1(Indian Schools):*
*The minimum age for admission to KG-1 is 3 years 8 months and Grade -1 is 5 years 8 months as on 01.04.2017.
*No relaxation in age will be considered for admission to KG-1 & Grade 1 even by a day.

When we calculate our daughter's age as of 01.04.2017, She will be 3 years 7 months+. She may not able to meet the above criteria with short of 25 days. She is very tall, intelligent and mature. So we do not want to delay another year to enrol her in Indian school & curriculum. But we have few concerns to put her into British school & curriculum. I would really really appreciate your inputs which will help us to make a wise decision. 

*Concerns & Queries*

1. Does every Indian school strictly follow this age limit condition. Does there any relaxation in age(25 days short for 3 years 8 months) will be considered for admission to KG-1\Grade-1(Indian School).

2. We have also heard that the intake for KG-1 in British schools will be September. By 1st of September, kid has to be 4 years old. Since my kid was born on month of August, I think, She would meet this criteria for British schools. Does this information is valid and true.

3. Let us assume, If I am only left with the option to put her into the British school(KG-1 on Sep 2017) because of the strict age limit condition in Indian School(3 Years & 8 Months), After Grade-1(in British school), Will it be possible her to swap to enrol her in Grade 2 at Indian Schools. Or Does this age criteria will be taken into on Grade-2 as well.

4. Does she able to accommodate this change(Grade-2 British to Indian). I presume, She could able to do so, because of early stages. Please provide your suggestion..

5. If this swapping is possible (at Grade-2 from British to Indian), How this will be accommodated in kid's course curriculum. Because Indian schools(Apr) & British schools(Sep) will have different start intakes. 

I think, I have asked too many questions. Hope you could understood the new migrant's problems and struggle. Your suggestions and input will be deeply appreciated....Thanks a lot for your help....!!!

Regards,
Vasanth


----------



## rsinner

Hi, first off, even for the next session (starting Sept 2016) in British schools you are likely very late in applying to the good schools - in general they may be full. I am not sure which session you were talking about, but if she is 3 in August this year then she could start in FS1 this year (in British, which has 15 years of education, versus 14 years in most other curricula including Indian, and kids start a bit "early"). If you intend to apply for FS2 places next year (in the British system) you will need to have her in a good nursery this year.

Schools can be sometimes flexible in the age requirement but may need to have assessments etc. I think they also need KHDA (the regulator) approval for this, but not sure. In the long run (and over 40 odd years of professional life) it hardly matters if your daughter is a year "late". She will be one of the older kids in her class, and research has shown that many such kids do well because of a stronger foundation in studies (or that what my wife was reading out to me just last week).

I don't think the switch between the British and Indian systems will work. The age requirement stays the same. There could also be language issues. "Difficulty" wise the British system is quite challenging, so moving to the Indian system will be okay, but the teaching philosophies and even the subjects/ topics might be different.

If long term you think that you want your child to be in the Indian system, then just go with it. Start with the top schools in the KHDA school inspection rankings and speak to them about the age requirements etc (assuming you can actually get them to speak to you - I have heard that places in the top schools are quite competitive).


----------



## vasanth440

Dear Risnner,

Appreciate your detail explanation and view point. I really very much thankful for your suggestions also....!!

My daughter shall turn to four by next year Aug. This would in line with British Schools intake(starting Sept 2017). So perhaps, I could plan FS2 British curriculum(equal KG1-Indian Curriculum) for her. Of course, We shall be enrolling her in a good nursery this year. I do agree with you that this one year not going to make much difference in a longer run and stronger foundation shall may equip her well. But As I mentioned, She is very tall and looks matured. That's little bothering us. Otherwise we definitely have no concerns on delaying another year. 

Again, I agree with your suggestion on switching over from British to Indian systems after level-1. She may find difficulty to accommodate. But I came to know that age requirement for British schools is favor to my daughter. By Sept 2017, Students in KG1 must be 4 years old which she satisfies this criteria(she was born on month august). But my concern, If this swapping is possible(I agree that still there will be a difficulty for the kid to adjust) (at Grade-2 from British to Indian), *How this will be accommodated in kid's course curriculum. *Because Indian schools(Apr) & British schools(Sep) will have different start intakes. 

I forgot to mentioned that I am currently based out of Abu Dhabi. I though, this would be a general question and applicable for entire UAE region, So I have posted it in a Dubai Forum. Though the rules are applicable to all UAE emirates, education governing authorities are different. (KHDA for Dubai; ADEC for Abu Dhabi). Again, there is confusion that ADEC published the article which says "*Students in KG1 must be 4 years old by October 01 of the year of entry.*"(which implies they should be *3 years 6 months* old by 1st April. But I do not understand, why *Indian school's insist 3 years 8 months * old by 1st April. I am really agitated. Kindly refer the link below.

Apologies. I am unable to post links because my post count must be 5 or greater. 
Anyway, Kindly *Google: ADEC Kindergarten Education*

I would appreciate other members suggestions/inputs also. Thanks a lot...!!

Regards,
Vasanth


----------



## kavita74

vasanth440 said:


> Dear Risnner,
> 
> Appreciate your detail explanation and view point. I really very much thankful for your suggestions also....!!
> 
> My daughter shall turn to four by next year Aug. This would in line with British Schools intake(starting Sept 2017). So perhaps, I could plan FS2 British curriculum(equal KG1-Indian Curriculum) for her. Of course, We shall be enrolling her in a good nursery this year. I do agree with you that this one year not going to make much difference in a longer run and stronger foundation shall may equip her well. But As I mentioned, She is very tall and looks matured. That's little bothering us. Otherwise we definitely have no concerns on delaying another year.
> 
> Again, I agree with your suggestion on switching over from British to Indian systems after level-1. She may find difficulty to accommodate. But I came to know that age requirement for British schools is favor to my daughter. By Sept 2017, Students in KG1 must be 4 years old which she satisfies this criteria(she was born on month august). But my concern, If this swapping is possible(I agree that still there will be a difficulty for the kid to adjust) (at Grade-2 from British to Indian), How this will be accommodated in kid's course curriculum. Because Indian schools(Apr) & British schools(Sep) will have different start intakes.
> 
> I forgot to mentioned that I am currently based out of Abu Dhabi. I though, this would be a general question and applicable for entire UAE region, So I have posted it in a Dubai Forum. Though the rules are applicable to all UAE emirates, education governing authorities are different. (KHDA for Dubai; ADEC for Abu Dhabi). Again, there is confusion that ADEC published the article which says "Students in KG1 must be 4 years old by October 01 of the year of entry."(which implies they should be 3 years 6 months old by 1st April. But I do not understand, why Indian school's insist 3 years 8 months old by 1st April. I am really agitated. Kindly refer the link below.
> 
> Apologies. I am unable to post links because my post count must be 5 or greater.
> Anyway, Kindly Google: ADEC Kindergarten Education
> 
> I would appreciate other members suggestions/inputs also. Thanks a lot...!!
> 
> Regards,
> Vasanth


Indian schools follow CBSE guidelines. So they insist on certain age completion by certain date. Rather its "born on or before" certain date. 
Regarding height and maturity, or even understanding level, i am surprised seeing you worried. If your daughter looks more mature compared to her friends. So when she grows up, will you take such decisions as getting her married or likes just because she looks mature or is taller than others??

Give her her childhood. 2 months or even a year are not going to make much difference in a lifetime. 

Suppose you put her in school by whatever means and she lags behind others because she is younger and might not be able to be at par with others then what will you do? Schools don't fail kids or make them repeat classes in junior sections. But she would face the burden later in primary classes. 
Please don't burden your daughter.

My son is July born. Your daughter is august. So my son was 3year 9 months when he went to school. Indian curriculum. We never bothered. We parents, are not the one to make or control their lives or destiny. 

If the board has made certain criteria, there must be some basis for that. So take it easy and decide on which board to enrol rather than making combinations to save a few months. Suppose you enrol her with british curriculum and later at time of admission to indian school, they put her in previous year class then the whole exercise will be futile. Add to that the problems she would face in adjusting to the new methods and languages. So my advise is (hoping it is taken positively )- decide the board and then follow the guidelines. 

All the best.


----------



## vasanth440

Dear Kavita,

Thanks for your suggestion. Parents never think or feel that their kids are going to be burden for them. I am no exception. Nevertheless, I do understood your point and the intention in the right note. I shall keep that in my mid while choosing the curriculum. 

At the same time, I would appreciate, If you or someone shed some light on ADEC published article regarding KG-1 admission. ("Students in KG1 must be 4 years old by October 01 of the year of entry which implies they should be 3 years 6 months old by 1st April). 

Kindly Google: ADEC Kindergarten Education

Regards,
Vasanth


----------



## rsinner

vasanth440 said:


> Dear Kavita,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. Parents never think or feel that their kids are going to be burden for them. I am no exception. Nevertheless, I do understood your point and the intention in the right note. I shall keep that in my mid while choosing the curriculum.
> 
> At the same time, I would appreciate, If you or someone shed some light on ADEC published article regarding KG-1 admission. ("Students in KG1 must be 4 years old by October 01 of the year of entry which implies they should be 3 years 6 months old by 1st April).
> 
> Kindly Google: ADEC Kindergarten Education
> 
> Regards,
> Vasanth


There is no light to be shed. The rules are the rules (and you already found them). I know that ADEC does make exceptions for some admissions.

Changing a school mid year won't be possible (I think that is a UAE wide rule). You will face the same challenges as you are facing now.


----------



## vasanth440

Thank you very much for your response Mr.rsinner


----------



## kavita74

vasanth440 said:


> Dear Kavita,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. Parents never think or feel that their kids are going to be burden for them. I am no exception. Nevertheless, I do understood your point and the intention in the right note. I shall keep that in my mid while choosing the curriculum.
> 
> At the same time, I would appreciate, If you or someone shed some light on ADEC published article regarding KG-1 admission. ("Students in KG1 must be 4 years old by October 01 of the year of entry which implies they should be 3 years 6 months old by 1st April).
> 
> Kindly Google: ADEC Kindergarten Education
> 
> Regards,
> Vasanth


Hello Vasanth 

I never wrote kids are burden for us. Can never even think that. May be in a hurry to read, you understood what i wrote -"dont burden your daughter"- as something else. 

What you want to know primarily is- whether they would admit your daughter in grade2 in indian curriculum school on transfer in September after completion of her grade 1 with british school. Highly unlikely that you would get an answer here. Because this can be confirmed only by someone who has a similar experience. Others can only suggest and share their opinions. 

Still, hoping for the best and wish you luck.


----------



## vasanth440

Dear Kavita,

Thank you for your suggestion. As you denoted, The person who came across similar situation only give concrete details. I am planning to visit couple of schools and try to get some information. Once again, Thank you all for your recommendations and inputs...!!


----------



## shekar2017

Hi Vasanth,

Im in a similar situation of yours. Would like to know what options you tried ?

Regards
Shekar


----------

